# من خبرات الحياة.... ؟ !



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

ثــلاثـة ضـيـوف يــأتـون بــلا مــوعـد مـسـبـق

(( الــحـب .. الـحـظ .. الـمـوت ))


* الـنـاس كــفـنـاجـيـن الـقـهـوه


(( سـاده .. وسـكـر زيـاده ..ومـظـبـوط !! ))

* بـيـن الـحـب والــوقـت عــلاقـة أبـديـة فــالـحـب يـقـتـل الــوقـت بـســرعـة شـديـده


والــوقـت يـقـتـل الـحـب بـبـطء شــديـد !!



* كــل شــئ فــي هــذه الــدنـيـا لـه ( ثـمـن ) حـتـى الـكـفـن !!

* الـغـيـره هـي إلـتـقـاء صــوت الــعـاطـفـه بـصــوت الــعــاصـفـه !!

* ثـلاثــة لايـعــرفــون الـشـبـع

(( طـــالــب الـعـلـم .. طــالـب الـمـال .. طــالـب الـشـهــرة !! ))

* اثـنــان يــذهـبــان ضـيــاعــا

(( الـمـعـروف فــي غـيـر اهـلـه .. الـمـعـروف فــي عـقـل يـتـبــاهـى بـجـهـلـه !! ))

* الـنـوم كــالـحـب كــلاهــمـا آخــر مــن يـلـبـي الـنـداء حـيـن تـشـتـد الـحـاجـة الـيـه !!


* صــداقــات لاتـنـتـهـي

(( الــمـرأة بــمـرآتـهـا .. الـقـارئ بـكـتـابـه .. الـمـنـافـق بـحـذاء مـن يـنـافـقـه !! ))



* الــحـب (( ريــاضــة )) ..



الــخـطـوبـة (( تــرويــض )) ..


الــزواج (( تـــمـريــض )) !!


* فـــي الـسـيـاســة لاتــوجــد حـقــائـق ثــابـتـه ولا ثــوابــت حـقـيـقـيـة !!



* يــمـوت الانــسـان حـيـنـمـا يـفـقـد قــدرتـه عـلـى الـتـمـنـي لاحـيـنـمـا يـفـقـد قــدرتـه عــلـى 

الـتـنـفـس !!



* لـحـظــة الــحـب الـحـقـيـقـي كـلـحـظـتـي الـمـيـلاد والـمـوت لاتـتــكـرر !!


* الـمــتـواكــل هــو الـشـخـص الــذي يـتـغـنـى بــان الـصـبـر ( مــفـتــاح ) الـفــرج

ولايــكـف نـفـسـه عـنـاء الـبـحـث عــن ( الــبــاب ) الــذي سـيـسـتـخـدم فـيـه هـذا الـمـفـــتـاح 

لـفـتـحـه !!


هــنــاك الـكــثـيـر مــن الامــور الـتــي تـحـيـط بـنـا ولا نــعـرف تـمــامــا قــدرهــا

بــل ونـسـتـهـتـر بــهـا احـيـانــا، لأنـنـا نـعـتـقـد بــأنـهـا سـتـبـقـى

الــى الابــد ولــن يــزحــزحــهــا احــد عـنــا او لــن يـسـلـبـنـا ايــاهــا احــد...


ولـكــن الـحـقـيـقـة غـيـر ذلــك...​


----------



## kalimooo (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع  جميل وراااااااااائع  يا وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## soko (31 مارس 2009)

الموضوع ده جميل جدا وليم بجد
بجد ربنا يباركك
ميرسى جدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

> * يــمـوت الانــسـان حـيـنـمـا يـفـقـد قــدرتـه عـلـى الـتـمـنـي لاحـيـنـمـا يـفـقـد قــدرتـه عــلـى
> 
> الـتـنـفـس !!
> *


*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذ وليم
الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

بجد موووضوووع راائع ياوليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يا وليم

شكرااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> * بـيـن الـحـب والــوقـت عــلاقـة أبـديـة فــالـحـب يـقـتـل الــوقـت بـســرعـة شـديـده
> 
> والــوقـت يـقـتـل الـحـب بـبـطء شــديـد !!
> 
> ...




*كلام جميل جدااااا

شكرا ليك

استاذ وليم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا وليم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا استاذى الغالى 


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2009)

*كده يا وليم افتح موضوعك اتخض كده 
مييييييييييين ده ههههههههه
ميرسى يا وليم على موضوعك بس  ....... على الصوره لا ههههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (2 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاجملsoko
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *كده يا وليم افتح موضوعك اتخض كده
> مييييييييييين ده ههههههههه
> ميرسى يا وليم على موضوعك بس  ....... على الصوره لا ههههههه*



الف سلامة عليكى من الخضة
دونا
ولكن تلك الصورة هى لب الموضوع 
فأذا عدنا لنظرية دارون وان اصل الانسان قرد
وفى نفس الوقت مع نظرتنا الفاحصة للصورة
نجدة هو الذى يلقى علينا المحاضرة نحن البشر
ويطالبنا بان نتحول لقردة فى تلك الحياة المليئة
بالدسائس والانا وعدم المحبة واستغلال كل منا للاخر
حتى لا نصاب بملل ويأس واحباط ولن نستطيع ان 
نتحمل ذلك الا لو تحولنا لقرود وتصرفنا بحكمتهم
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير وليم لموضوعك الرائع_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## girgis2 (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا أخي وليم على الأقوال الجميلة دي
و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
راجعة ليسوع
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## happy angel (11 أبريل 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
كاندى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
مايكل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
تونى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
جرجس
 بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع وليم
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (24 أبريل 2009)

* لـحـظــة الــحـب الـحـقـيـقـي كـلـحـظـتـي الـمـيـلاد والـمـوت لاتـتــكـرر !!
ميرسى خالص وليم موضوع جميل جداااااااااا


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
هابى انجل
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (27 أبريل 2009)

بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال 
تسلم ايدك يا وليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رووووووووووعة يا وليم
مرسيه ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أبريل 2009)

** كــل شــئ فــي هــذه الــدنـيـا لـه ( ثـمـن ) حـتـى الـكـفـن !!


* لـحـظــة الــحـب الـحـقـيـقـي كـلـحـظـتـي الـمـيـلاد والـمـوت لاتـتــكـرر !!


موضوع هايل عن جد وجمييييييييييييييييييييل جدا
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​​*​


----------



## ماريتا (28 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع جميل جدااااااا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## viviane tarek (30 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يا وليم
وكلام فعلا" فالصميم
شششششكككككرررررراااااا""""""​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

هــنــاك الـكــثـيـر مــن الامــور الـتــي تـحـيـط بـنـا ولا نــعـرف تـمــامــا قــدرهــا

بــل ونـسـتـهـتـر بــهـا احـيـانــا، لأنـنـا نـعـتـقـد بــأنـهـا سـتـبـقـى

الــى الابــد ولــن يــزحــزحــهــا احــد عـنــا او لــن يـسـلـبـنـا ايــاهــا احــد..]


["]ولـكــن الـحـقـيـقـة غـيـر ذلــك
________________________________________________________________________ كثيرحلوة مواضيعك يازعيم ...انت بحق زعيم ....وكثير عجبني موضوعك ..رائع]


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ميمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسى يا وليم​


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
بيبو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
روكا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*قال احد الفلاسفة : نظرة اعجاب واحدة من الرجل تكفي لفتح اوتوستراد في قلب المراة..
فاجابه فيلسوف آخر : و نظرة واحدة من المراة تكفي لفتح مدينة محصنة ...!!؟؟؟

يسلموا ايديك وليم*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
ماريتا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
فيفيان
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
Joyful Song
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
كوكى 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## رحيق (2 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع لزيز اوى


بس نتقاد بسيط


صورة القرد

خوفت منها

لاني انا جبانه  


جدا

من القرود

مرسي ليك اوى

على الموضوع الهايل ده​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وايت روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> الموضوع لزيز اوى
> 
> 
> بس نتقاد بسيط
> ...



شكرا رحيق
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وصدقينى لو كنت اعرف انك خوافة كدة
كنت حطتلك صورة اسد الغابة :heat:
ومعة طاسة الخضة :smil8:
ودمتى بود​


----------

